# Happy Birthday GrauGeist!



## muller (Oct 21, 2009)

Have a good one fella!


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Oct 21, 2009)

….Happy Birthday GG, have a great day….


----------



## imalko (Oct 21, 2009)

Happy birthday GG!


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 21, 2009)

Have several for me! oh, right.....and a Happy Birthday too!


----------



## lesofprimus (Oct 21, 2009)

Happy Birthday u ol bastard u..... Hopefully u have a great night and no hangover the next morning...


----------



## B-17engineer (Oct 21, 2009)

HAppy Birthday GG!!!!!!!


----------



## RabidAlien (Oct 21, 2009)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## ToughOmbre (Oct 21, 2009)

Happy Birthday GG!



TO


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 21, 2009)

Happy Birthday David, have a good one mate!


----------



## Thorlifter (Oct 21, 2009)

Happy Birthday GG! Have a great day.


----------



## beaupower32 (Oct 21, 2009)

Happy B-day GG. Have a great and wonderful day.


----------



## Maximowitz (Oct 21, 2009)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## 109ROAMING (Oct 21, 2009)

Happy Birthday GG!


----------



## Geedee (Oct 21, 2009)

Hey mate, you have a great one


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 21, 2009)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## seesul (Oct 21, 2009)

Happy B´day Dave!


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Oct 21, 2009)

Happy Birthday GG!



Wheels


----------



## proton45 (Oct 21, 2009)

Cheers!!!


----------



## Marcel (Oct 21, 2009)

Gefeliciteerd!


----------



## GrauGeist (Oct 21, 2009)

Thanks guys, it's great to be part of such a great group of people!

I'm at work right now, so there's no partying or getting stupid...

But after work...that's when the games begin!!


----------



## Colin1 (Oct 21, 2009)

Happy Birthday GG
couldn't get to you today, too damned busy but enjoy the rest of it

Did you get a ride in a fire truck?


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Oct 21, 2009)

Happy B-day Grau!


----------



## v2 (Oct 21, 2009)

Happy Birthday GG!!!


----------



## Messy1 (Oct 21, 2009)

Happy Birthday GG!


----------



## ccheese (Oct 21, 2009)

Happy Birthday, GG. Here's to many more !!

Charles


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Oct 21, 2009)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY DAVE!!!!!!!


----------



## Shinpachi (Oct 21, 2009)

Happy Birthday, GrauGeist!


----------



## Pong (Oct 21, 2009)

Happy B-Day, Dave!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 21, 2009)

Happpy Birthday Dave!


----------



## GrauGeist (Oct 22, 2009)

Thanks a million, Guys!

I ended up just staying home and knockin' back some brews, so unfortunately, there won't be any wild stories to share


----------



## Wurger (Oct 22, 2009)

Joining all. A Happy Birthday !!!


----------



## Njaco (Oct 26, 2009)

How did I miss this?????

Happie Burfday Grau and many, many more!!


----------



## GrauGeist (Oct 26, 2009)

Hey, better late than never! 

Thanks!


----------



## evangilder (Oct 27, 2009)

Geez, I missed it too. Happy belated birthday, Dave!


----------



## GrauGeist (Oct 27, 2009)

lol...no worries, thanks Eric!


----------



## Airframes (Oct 29, 2009)

I'm another late commer - sorry Dave! Hope you had a great Birthday mate!


----------



## GrauGeist (Oct 29, 2009)

Thanks Terry...it was a quiet birthday...

It would have been great to round up the gang and go down to the watering hole and create a scene but unfortunately, most of the gang isn't around anymore...

By the way, the last one through the door buys the next round! Looks like that might be you!


----------



## Airframes (Oct 30, 2009)

Ah well! I'll be there in about three years, when I've saved enough for the air fare!


----------

